

Ask HN: Lab or Labs? - fhjhf

Does it matter which one I use for a domain name?
======
cleverjake
Nope. Whichever sounds better to you.

~~~
fhjhf
It seems like most companies go for the plural "Labs" (or "Networks" for that
matter). Any reason why?

The one I'm looking at doesn't have the plural available.

